# 4th Annual Fundraiser Race for American Cancer Society's Relay for Life



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

June 9th 2013 is the date for this years fundraiser race.This is the 4 th annual race,my wife and I are on a team for the American Cancer Society's Relay for Life in Portage Indiana.Every year racers gather to race and raise money.We will have door prizes and raffles.And lots of fun.All money raised goes to the charity.I will buy the pizza and I am looking for help on door prizes and raffles.Also all donations will also be accepted and are appreciated you don't have to race to donate.The race takes place in my home in Portage indiana which is located close to the tollroad and lots of local hotels.There will be a $20 minimum donation to race and all money will go to the relay.Classes will be our skinny tire ,fat tire and Hot rod tjet races loaners will be available.Last year we raised an incredible $1280.00! Please help me in this great cause I have lost family and close friends to cancer and this is a fun way to raise funds in their memory.Doors open at 10 am and raffles will be at noon sharp with races following.Some of the areas fastest racers build cars for the raffles including Big John Verbich and this years fray races Rookie of the year Al Deyoung.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I will be there with two Fat Tire class cars built just for this year's raffle. Always a great event for a great cause! Al


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there ! With resin bodies for door prizes !


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

This is a very notable cause! Glad you are doing your share to help out. PM me an address and I will send you goodies to help with this cause. BugEater Raceway is always willing to assist with a good cause. Good luck with the race.


Rob


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I will be spending some extra time in the dungeon to make sure I have a car worthy of this year’s raffle.

Verb


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'll help out...*



Black Oxxpurple said:


> This is a very notable cause! Glad you are doing your share to help out. PM me an address and I will send you goodies to help with this cause. BugEater Raceway is always willing to assist with a good cause. Good luck with the race.
> 
> 
> Rob


Hey LasZillas Raceway wants to help out also. PM me your adress and I will send you a Custom Built slot car to help raise money.

Just lost a good friend of mine to Cancer last year. She is in a beter place now. RIP

You could raffle Honda off ( He does windows!!) :freak: 
I can hear it now. The winner of this Raffle gets Honda for a day. :thumbsup:

Bob...hope you raise even more this year...zilla


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Rick, I plan to make the race this year. I'll bring along some items for the raffle.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Pool Boys*

You can count on the Pool Boys donation this year, a great cause and great racing, looking forward to The Fun day. :dude:

Special Thanks to Caribbean Pools!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

BumP it up


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks until the race ! Let's start a roll call of who is coming,I know Honda will be there


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cancer Society Race*

I'll be there...
Doug


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll be there!!!
Jon


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Not looking to good for me. Moving my daughter to Troy, Mich. that weekend now. I'll still will send my 20. to race even if I don't make it and maybe some for the rafflles. Slower mid pack racer Pat.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope to make it this year. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

I will be there still waiting on Corky though.:dude:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Brownie: 

Am I too late to throw a few pieces in for the Raffle? I won't be able to attend, but I'd like to help out if I can. I was thinking about three NOS T-Jet Truck Chassis or Lighted Chassis and three sets of CNC top plate gears. What say you?

Tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

swamibob said:


> Hey Brownie:
> 
> Am I too late to throw a few pieces in for the Raffle? I won't be able to attend, but I'd like to help out if I can. I was thinking about three NOS T-Jet Truck Chassis or Lighted Chassis and three sets of CNC top plate gears. What say you?
> 
> Tom


Pm sent Thanks, The truck chassis and the 3 sets of gears would be great.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Gerome is heading out for the race,traveling through 4 states!


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, actually 5 states. Mississippi, Tennessee, Arkansas, Illinois and then into Indiana. Looking forward to a great event.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

gerome u r in ark. ark mo to ill then ind 4 states u going out of your way
going threw miss


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in Mississippi. I55 to Sikeston then I57 to Chicago.

So I guess that's 6 states.


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Also available for raffle will be the shirt worn by this guy in the below video.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7ZE_pgZrOk


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump for roll call,
I will be there! Looks like Jeremy has to work and Joe may be out of town. Will see who calls me on raceday lol.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be there. Hoping to have the wife home in time.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Don't wait for me, can't make it this year. I did do a 5k walk with my better half for Cancer last month. We came in last but Nancy wanted to do it. New knee and all. Will be in Detroit Sunday. Wish I was fast-Pat


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

See you guys on Sunday.

Verb


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cancer Society Race / Body Style*

I know you answered this before, and I believe you said Hotrods were being raced, but the Great Lakes website says Indy Cars. Help an old guy out here - which one is it? I see you Sunday...

Doug


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The first post says Indy, so I hope it's right.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ajd350 said:


> The first post says Indy, so I hope it's right.


Sorry guys were going to make it hot rod:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I know most of us have both bodies,so sorry for the confusion,one of my out of towers only has hot rods so we will go with them,if we have time for them!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

Ok hot rods cool ty . Hotrods hotrods yes yes.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

OK. Either is good.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

I am cornfused, either indy or hot rod, i will be there , win or lose, probabaly lose, but always fun and for a good cause.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

Hot rods rick said


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Good to see the Gang again after a bit of time away. Sorry i couldnt stay longer but had a good time even with my not so hot finish, but hey, got another Al (the Young) DeYoung custom dyno-ed car. Thanks Rick for the food and Good time, and for the extra work for a good cause. And that Mike, soooo polite as he zooms past you but says "hey your car is fast" lol. Peace My Friends. :dude:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to thank everyone who donated and participated,this year we even broke last years record by a bunch!This years total was an unbelieviable $2015.00 I had to have the wife add it up twice because it was so high I didnt believe it,thanks again to all it was a great event!Looking forward to next year,I am so lucky to have the great bunch of racers in our group to race with!Al Deyoung will post results when he has a chance.:wave:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the great day of racing, this is a great group of guys to race with. And I won a DeYoung car can't get any better

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok here are pictures 

Skinny tire t-jets



B Main top three



A Main top three, I think there was a vette fest


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Fat tire t-jets



B Main top three cars



A Main top three cars


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hot Rod t-jets, some how Mike's car fell over



Top three Hot Rods


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

WOW!! Great event and awesome group of guys to battle with. I tuned up my skinny car to try and reel Dyno Al in and I succeeded! Guess I should have worked on a fat tire car too cuz I got spanked... Dyno Al was a blur, Rick had a rocket and Sled put together a nice run. Thanks Rick for hosting a great race for a good cause. 

BEWARE!!! I won 3 new nos tjets in the raffle so.... I'm gonna need 3 more bags of sand!!!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Rick, I still want to give you $20. And how come no video of our favorite racers melt down. I heard there might be cars for sale again. Sorry I missed the race. Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Who won the KC-Jet. Verb? LOL


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Who won the KC-Jet. Verb? LOL


Our long distance racer Rick ( gerome ) won the KC jet


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey Pat, I got shut out. I had a really good time. Thanks Mike for tuning the shoes on my fat tire car. It finally got going in the last heat. This was one of the best races that I have been to in a long time. Thanks Rick for putting on a great show. Speaking of shows I would like to thank Darrel for keeping everyone amused, so theatrical. I would like to thank all the racers that made this a success. You guys are the best and thank you for letting me play cars with you. Peace.

Verb


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Great day of racing for the 4th year in a row what a great cause. Thanks Rick for good food and beverages. Always a good time racing with freinds even got to see a melt down priceless.:tongue:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Wow! This race had it all. The thrill of victory, the agony of defeat, a warm fuzzy feeling from the success of fund raising for a good cause and a soap opera:freak: thrown in.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

"As The Armature Turns"

Results will be posted tonight


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sounds like I missed a good time. I hear Al has to put Darrell's Fat tire car back together. LOL See you guys soon. I want to be as slow as ED. Pat


----------



## dasarch (Jan 9, 2013)

*Cancer Society Benefit Race*

I had a great time yesterday, learned some new stuff, and brought home some goodies. Not even construction traffic on I80! Food was great, too. Thanks for your work in putting this together for a great cause.
Doug


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks again Rick for hosting a great event for a good cause. The amount raised was a pleasant surprise but with the nice donations you received it is easy to see how it was possible. 

You've got a great group of racers and the camaraderie was fun to be part of. You all are, as I told Darrell, lucky to have such a good of guys with Darrell as the perfect foil.

I found below what I think perfectly puts into gif form what Darrell's fat tire experience was like yesterday from qualifying to the a main race. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Ratwagon64 said:


> Sounds like I missed a good time. I hear Al has to put Darrell's Fat tire car back together. LOL See you guys soon. I want to be as slow as ED. Pat


Ummmmm....no, that's not going to happen.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice, Gerome . Good to have you come back again!
Now to the results....

Skinny T-Jet A Main

1 Mike 'pole position' Wontorski 73
2 Al 'left my e-brake on' DeYoung 71
3 Rocket Rick Brown 69
4 Ed 'Sled' Laskey 67
5 Jeff 'right behind you' Parker 67
5 Darrell 'no brakes!' Swisher 65
6 John 'Here for the fun' Verbich 63
7 Jon 'Made the A!' Swetlik 62

B Main

1 Brian 'Shoulda made the A' Stopper 65
2 Greg 'here for the food' Gorski 64
3 Sam 'just love to race' Heitz 63
4 Chris 'need more time' Windlow 63
5 Doug 'gettin' faster' Strom 59
6 Rick 'The man from Mississippi' 58
7 Bart 'The Ice Man" Cashman 57
8 Max 'These cars are killin' me' Heitz 46


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Fat Tire Slip-on Fray T-Jet
A Main

1 Al - too many
2 Rick B - not enough
3 Ed - more than Mike
4 Mike - less than Sled
5 John - even fewer
6 Darrell - we won't go there.....

B Main

1 Sam - enough for 5th in the A
2 Doug - same here
3 Rick - enough for 6th in the A
4 Brian - not quite...
5 Jon - one bad lane.....
6 Bart - right there
7 Max - better each time


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Hot Rods

1 Rick B 74
2 Mike 73
3 Al 71
4 Ed 68
5 Doug 66
6 Rick 65
7 Brian 63
8 Sam 62
9 Max 60
10 Darrell 58 Betrayed by the Parma


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

had a good time ty again rick for races and the food. 

and why not al.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Al,good race report.:thumbsup: Pat


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats to all who competed, sponsored, attended, hosted, bought, sold, etc.!
very commendable that the slot race car community could come together and generate such funding for a worthy cause.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Seems like everyone had a good time and for a good cause!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Looking at all those fast cars...zilla


----------

